# plants



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

What are some ways to help your plants grow i have like 4 - 5 plants in my tank.
Also how long after you plant your plants should u see growth.

Thanks guys


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

usually takes a week or two to see noticable growth, depends on the plant, watersprite u can see grow like every day, were as anubias grow very slowly,


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you be more specific on your setup?Tank size,lighting,gravel,plant spieces?


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Basically i got a 29 gallon tank sand tone of lighting not an issue dont know species thanks for replys.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

get some plant fertilizer I bought some last weekend and withinn the last 4 days I have seen quite a bit of growth, the algea has gotten quite bad but snails have helped a bit they will help more once the tank is infested. 
Kev if you want to try my fertilizer I will be around next weekend and bring some over


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Same question here.

I have a 55 (basic lighting) with 6 Neon Tetra and 4 Facy guppies (for carbondioxide and poo).

I use snails as well, but read the other day that snails eat your plants. So it looks like I'm going to have to get rid of them soon.


----------

